# قوانين مخدع الصلاة



## استفانوس (24 فبراير 2008)

*قوانين مخدع الصلاة*​
1 - هذا القسم مخصص للمسيحيين فقط

 لطلباتهم واختبارتهم وتعامل الرب معهم

 2  - يسمح بكتابة المواضيع ذات صلة بالتأملات الروحية 

لتهيئة النفس للصلاة

 3  - يفسح المجال هذا القسم لوضع مواضيع واختبارات ومعجزات 

جرت على يد اشخاص مصلين

4  - يمنع الحوارت بشكل من الاشكال.......

 وكل مشاركة ليس لها طابع الصلاة تحذف 

5  - يحق لغير المسيحيين في المشاركة فقط لطلب رفع صلاة

 من اجل توبتهم لكيما يشرق الرب بنوره عليهم 

6   - على كل اخ وضع طلبة صلاة وقد استجاب الرب طلبته 

فيرجى الكتابة لكي ننقل الموضوع لأرشيف المنتدى 

لنفسح المجال للطلبات الاخرى (( خاص بطلبات الصلاة ))

ليبارك الرب كل شخص يشترك في الصلاة لأجل الآخرين في هذا المنتدى​


----------

